# Kindle Screenshots - 8.9



## georgepohl (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it possible to take a screenshot on 8.9, and then Attach it to an email message?    Likewise, could a screenshot be Attached to a New Topic posting to Boards?
George


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It IS possib le to take a screenshot, but I don't have my Fire with me right now to say how.

I think the stock email client allows attachments, but I'm not certain of that.

As to posting to the board, the images have to be hosted on the web somewhere.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

For posting images to the message board, I like using http://imgur.com/. Once uploaded, it gives you a few different URLs you can use for various purposes, like forums, email links, etc... Free, to boot.

Free stuff good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can take a screenshot; press down the volume down side of the rocker and the power off button at the same time. The screen will flash and a reduced size screenshot will show briefly.

It will saved in your "Photos" tab under "Screenshots." Tap on "Screenshots" and then tap on your screenshot to select it.

If you have a lot of screenshots, like I do, you may have to slide the view of screenshots to the left to see more of them, they're shown in a kind of collage in landscape, in rows in portrait. Tap on the one you want.

Then, on the side/bottom menu, you'll see the "share" icon between the trashcan and the arrow. That will let you send it via the Fire's email program.

If you want to send multiple screenshots, you can tap on the share icon when there are multiple screenshots shown and it will let you pick which ones to send.

For posting on KB, the image needs to be hosted online somewhere. Edit to add: I have a Photobucket account, so I use their app on my iPad and have it on my Fire but haven't used it yet.... Here's the Fire version:



Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm, didn't work trying a screenshot of the carousel.. first time no pictures added and the second, I seem to have lost the two pictures I had taken using the camera.  No screenshot tab under Photos either..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You may not have a screenshot section if you do not have any screenshots. And it took me a couple tries. If you don't get a flash and then a quick glance at the screenshot, you didn't get it. I found it worked best if I held the power button and IMMEDIATELY pressed the volume down rocker. EDIT: It really needs to be almost simultaneous if not simultaneous, and you may not be holding the buttons down long enough.

Hold on, I'll post a pic of what the photos tab looks like with a screenshot.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a screenshot of the Photo tab










Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------

